
Unrestricted File Upload at Apple.com - JonathanBouman
https://medium.com/@jonathanbouman/how-i-hacked-apple-com-unrestricted-file-upload-bcda047e27e3
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17373306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17373306)

